# Upgrade from a Gaggia Classic



## AC30

Hi, Which Lelit machine be similar would be considered on par or an upgrade from the pre 2015 Gaggia classic?

The main things I like about the Gaggia is the quickish startup time, quick getting up to steam temp and the reletivley small machine size. I believe this is due to the small boiler and high wattage heating elements. What I dislike are the aluminium parts. Something just makes me uncomfortable about it so I am looking for something different.

I don't see a La Pavoni forum but would be interested on your take on this machine which includes a PID:

https://www.lapavoni.com/en/product/casabar-pid-csrpid/

Thanks.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth

I made the following post the other day:

Looking at the machines, it looks like they make the following:

50s Line



Anna 57mm portafilter holder


Glenda 58mm portafilter holder


VIP Line



Grace 57mm portafilter holder


Elizabeth 58mm portafilter holder


Any idea why they bothered making the 57mm versions of these machines - instead of just focusing on the 58mm?

I'd go for a 58mm portafilter.



The Glenda with PID would be ok. 300ml brass boiler.


The Victoria with PID has 300ml brass boiler with pre-infusion


The Elizabeth is the best (outside of the pro range) - dual boiler


I'd suggest that the above are a minor upgrade from a Gaggia Classic with PID and adjusted pressure.

I'd choose a Lelit over a Gaggia,, right now if I had neither, but I have a Classic with PID and it's unlikely I'll upgrade to any of the above. I think it will yield identical results to what I'm already producing.


----------



## AC30

Excellent, I am leaning towards the Victoria.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

AC30 said:


> Excellent, I am leaning towards the Victoria.


 I would say this is a small upgrade over the Classic. For the money I do not think it is a worth while move. You could easily track down a used HX machine for the cost of a new Victoria.


----------



## AC30

The PID should offer some improvement. My main reason for switching is that I am not a big fan of the aluminium parts (boiler / shower screen holder). I am happy with the performance otherwise. I don't necessarily want a big upgrade but something similar with brass or stainless boiler without aluminium parts.

Can you give some more info on the HX machines? Is that a brand or type of machine?


----------



## Badgerman

A vote for the MaraX as big upgrade from GC PID, but still manageable.


----------



## Boxerman33

I've just upgraded from Gaggia PID to MaraX, i'm very happy with the Lelit but it's a whole new learning curve and has made me question my current grinder and if i need to upgrade to a Niche as i'm also experimenting with different beans. I make both Espresso and milk based drinks, it's satisfying and frustrating all at the same time, would i do the same upgrade again...................DEFINITELY!!! 😊


----------



## AC30

The Marax looks very interesting. At the moment Lelit machines that I am interested in appear to be sold out.


----------



## Thetrueindy

I've been looking at the MaraX but waiting for stock too. I just put it down to lockdown in Italy holding up manufacturing, but I may be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC30

I got the Mara X in the end. Great machine.


----------



## maddernj

Boxerman33 said:


> I've just upgraded from Gaggia PID to MaraX, i'm very happy with the Lelit but it's a whole new learning curve and has made me question my current grinder and if i need to upgrade to a Niche as i'm also experimenting with different beans. I make both Espresso and milk based drinks, it's satisfying and frustrating all at the same time, would i do the same upgrade again...................DEFINITELY!!! 😊


 Exactly what I am looking to do...good to know


----------

